# Escudo datecodes, yes I think they do have date stamps



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I've always groused over the tins with no birthdates on them. I have been noticing a pattern with Escudo tins, I have them hidden well (worth their weight in gold, nay, latinum) and usually they never last long enough to be examined in detail. Yes, I smoke that like its going outta business.

Anyhoos, I'm sitting here salivating over a year old tin that I'm contemplating popping. Mighty self control exerted, let me tell you! Then I flips the tin over and my aged eyes scrutinize the barcode. Oh my.

Apparently these tins DO have a date code.








On the left of the barcode, the jumble of numbers. I checked other tins and I do believe the pattern is ... drum-roll ...
YEAR DATE MONTH (and four digits of gibberish)
this fine tin appears have been born on July 9th 2008. This is consistent with my purchase date, which was Sept '08 and at that time, there was a glut of Escudo available and there was mundo stock at the vendor for several weeks 'afore.

I did check a couple of other tins and the dates do match up, always a month or two before my greedy paws grabbed them.

Gentlemen, rotate your Escudo tins! Peruse their rear ends, post the datecode and your purchase date. We may be onto something, something big, something bigger than string theory.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I figured this one too, I wasn't sure about the month and date, but you are spot on. I have four tins they read

two are 071005
and two are 061710

This seems to match purchase times and trades. And yes I do have four tins in the cellar...lucky me!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

'Puffs, you are the man.

'Puffs for 2nd Ever Mayor of the Pipe Forum!


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> 'Puffs, you are the man.
> 
> 'Puffs for 2nd Ever Mayor of the Pipe Forum!


Deposing the 'dub already? :help:


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

DubintheDam said:


> I figured this one too, I wasn't sure about the month and date, but you are spot on. I have four tins they read
> 
> two are 071005
> and two are 061710
> ...


Hmmm, I wonder what a 3 year old, un-opened tin of Escudo would go for????:nerd:


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Hendu3270 said:


> Hmmm, I wonder what a 3 year old, un-opened tin of Escudo would go for????:nerd:


I don't know but after reading this post I decided to pop one off those 06 tins....and I've had about 4 bowls already.....It really is such a understated blend, nothing but pure good tobacco taste....emmmh,


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

DubintheDam said:


> It really is such a understated blend, nothing but pure good tobacco taste....emmmh,


I agree!


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Hendu3270 said:


> Hmmm, I wonder what a 3 year old, un-opened tin of Escudo would go for????:nerd:


I bet if you threw it on ebay, it would go for a :BS-ton lol


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just looked at the tin I bought the other day.. And the code is 1011034030. I hardly believe this can be accurate for dating since this b&m has only been open A little over a year.. The tin also has the red dragon.. And says pipe tobacco, not fine tobacco.. There is no way this tin is from 2003


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> Just looked at the tin I bought the other day.. And the code is 1011034030. I hardly believe this can be accurate for dating since this b&m has only been open A little over a year.. The tin also has the red dragon.. And says pipe tobacco, not fine tobacco.. There is no way this tin is from 2003


Edit.. Nevemind. Didn't realize the year was first.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah, you guys are right. I had to use a magnifying glass to see it.
Thanks for bumping the thread, Jason.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Since Orlik makes the Dunhills too these days, I checked my Nightcap, Royal Yacht and EMP -- yep. I think it works for those, too!


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes, it is yyddmm and many tins are dated like this.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nachman said:


> Yes, it is yyddmm and many tins are dated like this.


Assuming Skandinavik makes everything except Prince Albert and M79, that comes as no surprise. ipe:


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

Nachman said:


> Yes, it is yyddmm and many tins are dated like this.


Yay, now I can go update my tin dates on TobaccoCellar.com! :lol:


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Well, we were wrong.
Someone on smokers forums contacted the manufacturer and this is the response.

The code is as follows. yyhhmmmmdd. Year, hour, month, minute, day.

Example: 1110082010 is 2011, 10 am, August, 20 minutes past, 10th. day of August.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

pffintuff said:


> Well, we were wrong.
> Someone on smokers forums contacted the manufacturer and this is the response.
> 
> The code is as follows. yyhhmmmmdd. Year, hour, month, minute, day.
> ...


Seems kind of silly to include the hour and minute, but I'll take your word for it. Thanks for the info...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> Seems kind of silly to include the hour and minute, but I'll take your word for it. Thanks for the info...


A very odd order, too. I guess it really pinpoints the batch of tobacco used.


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Awesome! I thought about asking a similar question a few weeks ago, but you have answered before I asked. RG bump for you and pffintuff!


----------

